# Sue Lyft



## Drivingforprofit (Jan 14, 2017)

You can sense Lyft's unbridled arrogance in how they abuse drivers, and then manipulate them into liking it. I am suing and will perpetually sue until I win. They don't use drivers, they abuse them. I endured over 20 cancellations in an hour, because of their manipulation and abuse. I had to visit the hub twice to get it rectified, wasting gas, time, and losing money in the process. Lyft monitors both drivee and pax cancellations; they engineered this issue because they wanted me to quit; but I didn't. Next, they started pretending that my bank was rejecting Express Pay. I reached out to the bank, which I have never had a problem with, and their system identified that the error originated with the issuer. Lyft continued to deny that the error was theirs. They refused to admit that this was another ploy to get me to quit; that also didn't work. So they went back to the multiple cancellations again. That didn't work either, so they thought that would play the kindergarten, elementary school game of: "someone said." Someone said that your car smelled of marijuana; they never said that you were intoxicated, never reported any inappropriate driving, mannerisms, or even in my appearance. I seek to be the last person that they do this to. You know drivers are stupid, they will never win a lawsuit. Well, I don't mind being deactivated for cause; but this is over what was alleged. Die Lyft, time to stick a fork into your demonic ass.


----------



## domi (Mar 18, 2018)

this its true 
recently i asked to move to just plus to get more earning instead of $3 rides 
they told me no they dont do that drivers can't select just plus


----------



## Pulledclear (Oct 31, 2017)

Good luck with that!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Kudos


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

Drivingforprofit said:


> You can sense Lyft's unbridled arrogance in how they abuse drivers, and then manipulate them into liking it. I am suing and will perpetually sue until I win. They don't use drivers, they abuse them. I endured over 20 cancellations in an hour, because of their manipulation and abuse. I had to visit the hub twice to get it rectified, wasting gas, time, and losing money in the process. Lyft monitors both drivee and pax cancellations; they engineered this issue because they wanted me to quit; but I didn't. Next, they started pretending that my bank was rejecting Express Pay. I reached out to the bank, which I have never had a problem with, and their system identified that the error originated with the issuer. Lyft continued to deny that the error was theirs. They refused to admit that this was another ploy to get me to quit; that also didn't work. So they went back to the multiple cancellations again. That didn't work either, so they thought that would play the kindergarten, elementary school game of: "someone said." Someone said that your car smelled of marijuana; they never said that you were intoxicated, never reported any inappropriate driving, mannerisms, or even in my appearance. I seek to be the last person that they do this to. You know drivers are stupid, they will never win a lawsuit. Well, I don't mind being deactivated for cause; but this is over what was alleged. Die Lyft, time to stick a fork into your demonic ass.


Common tactic by Lyft to send long pickups that cancel. Whenever I get more than 2 cancellations in a row I turn on uber. Problem solved and Rohit is happy.


----------



## Neobesta (Aug 21, 2021)

I'm searching to find out how to file a lawsuit against Uber. I see no many titles talking about suing Uber, but no one really did. I need detail instruction so I can do it myself. Anyone who actually did filed a suit, please provide info. Thanks.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Drivingforprofit said:


> You can sense Lyft's unbridled arrogance in how they abuse drivers, and then manipulate them into liking it. I am suing and will perpetually sue until I win. They don't use drivers, they abuse them. I endured over 20 cancellations in an hour, because of their manipulation and abuse. I had to visit the hub twice to get it rectified, wasting gas, time, and losing money in the process. Lyft monitors both drivee and pax cancellations; they engineered this issue because they wanted me to quit; but I didn't. Next, they started pretending that my bank was rejecting Express Pay. I reached out to the bank, which I have never had a problem with, and their system identified that the error originated with the issuer. Lyft continued to deny that the error was theirs. They refused to admit that this was another ploy to get me to quit; that also didn't work. So they went back to the multiple cancellations again. That didn't work either, so they thought that would play the kindergarten, elementary school game of: "someone said." Someone said that your car smelled of marijuana; they never said that you were intoxicated, never reported any inappropriate driving, mannerisms, or even in my appearance. I seek to be the last person that they do this to. You know drivers are stupid, they will never win a lawsuit. Well, I don't mind being deactivated for cause; but this is over what was alleged. Die Lyft, time to stick a fork into your demonic ass.


How'd you get on "the list?" (why did they select you vs. anyone else?)
EDIT: Looked at OP's post history, now I get it.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Neobesta said:


> I'm searching to find out how to file a lawsuit against Uber. I see no many titles talking about suing Uber, but no one really did. I need detail instruction so I can do it myself. Anyone who actually did filed a suit, please provide info. Thanks.


Here you go: Detailed instructions on how to sue Uber:

Step 1: Hire a lawyer

Step 2: Pay the lawyer lots of money

Step 3: Follow the lawyer's directions

Simple.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Damn the necro on this forum is strong. Seems like every hour someone is resurrecting a 4 year old post lol.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Neobesta said:


> I'm searching to find out how to file a lawsuit against Uber. I see no many titles talking about suing Uber, but no one really did. I need detail instruction so I can do it myself. Anyone who actually did filed a suit, please provide info. Thanks.


Taking Uber to court is pretty tricky since most people dont/didnt read section 2 of the General Terms of Use, titled "Arbitration Agreement". There is an opt-out period when you sign up, so I'm sure someone out there could take them to court if they want but even then, they better have a damn good lawyer.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Nythain said:


> Taking Uber to court is pretty tricky since most people dont/didnt read section 2 of the General Terms of Use, titled "Arbitration Agreement". There is an opt-out period when you sign up, so I'm sure someone out there could take them to court if they want but even then, they better have a damn good lawyer.


Read that clause carefully.
Sometimes ... I said SOMETIMES, there is a clause in there that says something to the effect that "the requirements herein for arbitration do not apply when the sum is such that may be covered in Small Claims Court", or "doesn't apply for dollar amounts under $x".
Sometimes ... I said SOMETIMES it is better to be the annoying fly contently buzzing around their face instead of a snarling Pit Bull.
They can counter-sue and you could find yourself defending a six figure law suit.


.


----------



## Neobesta (Aug 21, 2021)

This is what I'm taking about. Everyone keep saying sue them sue them, but they have no idea.
Glad to hear someone smart. 
I might try small claim myself.


.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Neobesta (Aug 21, 2021)

Ted Fink, If you don't know, just don't say it. It makes you look dump. Not funny.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

If you got a small claims case go for it! Just can't be class action or representative. Not sure what someone would take the entire company to small claims over though.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

Neobesta said:


> Ted Fink, If you don't know, just don't say it. It makes you look dump. Not funny.


F off. That IS how you do it. You want to DIY it? Uber’s high dollar lawyers will chew you up and spit you out.

PS. You want to talk dumb? Asking for legal advice on a discussion forum.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Neobesta said:


> This is what I'm taking about. Everyone keep saying sue them sue them, but they have no idea.
> Glad to hear someone smart.
> I might try small claim myself.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
FYI, I filed a class action lawsuit against Uber a few years ago. Took an attorney willing to take the case, no money out of pocket, a couple hundred hours of my time explaining things to the attorney, reviewing documents, doing deposition, etc... and I was rewarded with the princely sum of $127 for my efforts.

If you want to sue them personally, by far the best route is small claims assuming you have opted out of arbitration. You should be able to learn how to do it on the court website. Obviously there is a limit to what you can recover AND I think in all counties, the person or company you are suing must have physical presence in the county. 

Alternatively, there is no reason why you can't file an arbitration claim. If you do so and claim financial burden then there is a mechanism for having the filing fee waived. 

I have no regrets about suing them despite the paltry gains. I have another interesting life experience and in a tiny way, I did my bit to punish them for their wrongs. If you are doing this for financial gain, don't waste your time. Uber easily spent 2 million bucks to make sure they only paid out 360K, they will fight tooth and nail to warn other attorneys that it's not worth suing them.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Disgusted Driver said:


> FYI, I filed a class action lawsuit against Uber a few years ago. Took an attorney willing to take the case, no money out of pocket, a couple hundred hours of my time explaining things to the attorney, reviewing documents, doing deposition, etc... and I was rewarded with the princely sum of $127 for my efforts.
> 
> If you want to sue them personally, by far the best route is small claims assuming you have opted out of arbitration. You should be able to learn how to do it on the court website. Obviously there is a limit to what you can recover AND I think in all counties, the person or company you are suing must have physical presence in the county.
> 
> ...


This was an interesting read. Thanks for sharing. Not sarcasm, It was pleasant to hear someone took the time and effort to pull it off.


----------



## E cabbie (Oct 24, 2017)

only way u gonna win this lawsuit is if u have more money than the defendant!!!!


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

domi said:


> this its true
> recently i asked to move to just plus to get more earning instead of $3 rides
> they told me no they dont do that drivers can't select just plus


Currently they are only allowing Lux drivers to have the option. This has been their official policy. However they chose to hide behind that policy as they let many non Lux drivers have the XL only option. Basically it came down to if you drove the way they wanted you to drive you would be given that option. Everyone else was denied that option. Yet they continue to use their policy as an excuse for the drivers who they would not give it to. I went rounds with support calling them out on their BS. Finally the beginning of July they removed the XL only option from any driver who did not drive LUX


Neobesta said:


> I'm searching to find out how to file a lawsuit against Uber. I see no many titles talking about suing Uber, but no one really did. I need detail instruction so I can do it myself. Anyone who actually did filed a suit, please provide info. Thanks.


Unless you opted out of the arbitration Clause within the first 30 days of signing up for Uber you're bound by arbitration. If you are bound by arbitration, your only choice is to open an arbitration case or file small claims which I believe is up to $10,000


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oh and Lyft will try to tell you that you had to opt out every single time they sent you a new agreement. They will try to tell you if you forgot to opt out on one of the agreements, you opting out of arbitration no longer stands. I want to say I read somewhere where that was ruled not legal but I'm not sure. I'm guessing either way they will say you forgot to opt out on one agreement.


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Lyft 2021 We punish you if you decline a LONG DISTANCE 30 mins 15 mile pick up!!! Oh And if you accept it, WE LYFT don't pay Long distance Pick up LOL

Driver arrived and Passenger only want to go 1 mile.
Driver gets pay 5$ in 45 mins 16miles.
Minus the Gas $, Driver LOST MONEY driving for 45mins.




How is this ok?


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Oh and Lyft will try to tell you that you had to opt out every single time they sent you a new agreement. They will try to tell you if you forgot to opt out on one of the agreements, you opting out of arbitration no longer stands. I want to say I read somewhere where that was ruled not legal but I'm not sure. I'm guessing either way they will say you forgot to opt out on one agreement.


I opted out every single time...I have over 22,000 rides... Potter and handy is handling my case... damage calculator is at 300K I'm going to remain optimistic about my odds of recovering that amount but even in small claims court in California the limit is a paltry 10K...yikes!!!


----------



## Buff69 (May 25, 2021)

Buff69 said:


> I opted out every single time...I have over 22,000 rides... Potter and handy is handling my case... damage calculator is at 300K I'm going to remain optimistic about my odds of recovering that amount but even in small claims court in California the limit is a paltry 10K...yikes!!!


It's obvious Uber and Lyft owes us a lot of money regarding misclassification and expenses gas etc.. overtime...etc.... especially the drivers who drove for years like myself 6+ years


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Buff69 said:


> It's obvious Uber and Lyft owes us a lot of money regarding misclassification and expenses gas etc.. overtime...etc.... especially the drivers who drove for years like myself 6+ years


Yes. I always curious. .

How do Lyft and Uber drivers get tax write off on those pick up time and miles ?

Those pick up distance.... they purposely do not show and include in their system. 
How do we write off those gas


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Yes. I always curious. .
> 
> How do Lyft and Uber drivers get tax write off on those pick up time and miles ?
> 
> ...


Disclaimer: Talk to a tax professional.

That being said, we are supposed to keep a mileage log - don't rely on Uber and Lyft's calculation for mileage. For me, I take a photo of the odometer when I leave the house and one when I return and I enter it into a spreadsheet. If you are ever audited, mileage log is the acceptable form of documentation.

I hear you can do it electronically with an app too, but I'm old school.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

I use an app. Basic day... head to local convenience store for gas, coffee, and a smoke. Turn on mileage app, turn on uber, wait for ping and head out. When i end for a break, turn off mileage app after last drop off, head to closest place to smoke and piss, turn app and uber back on, repeat.
App also tracks expenses and income so i can get a general idea what to expect come tax time. Best part is, app is a write off too


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Nythain said:


> I use an app. Basic day... head to local convenience store for gas, coffee, and a smoke. Turn on mileage app, turn on uber, wait for ping and head out. When i end for a break, turn off mileage app after last drop off, head to closest place to smoke and piss, turn app and uber back on, repeat.
> App also tracks expenses and income so i can get a general idea what to expect come tax time. Best part is, app is a write off too


Please share what app you use and how much cost for App.

I personally think Lyft and Uber should show all the info...
We should team up and force them to pay for pick up miles and time.... or at least track for us...


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I know they don't include any miles driven with destination filter on. So for the drivers who use destination filter a lot, their mileage will be even further off from what Uber and Lyft report


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> I know they don't include any miles driven with destination filter on. So for the drivers who use destination filter a lot, their mileage will be even further off from what Uber and Lyft report


?? What? I thought it's inside the Driver Dash board? I mean yea only the distance "After pick up"


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> Please share what app you use and how much cost for App.
> 
> I personally think Lyft and Uber should show all the info...
> We should team up and force them to pay for pick up miles and time.... or at least track for us...


At the moment Hurdlr. Considering switching to triplog.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

EagleWolfSparrow said:


> ?? What? I thought it's inside the Driver Dash board? I mean yea only the distance "After pick up"


If you have destination filter on with Lyft, even with a passenger in the car, Lyft doesn't include that mileage in with your annual mileage numbers. They figure since you're already heading that direction anyways, you'd be going there regardless with or without a passenger, therefore its not work miles🤷‍♀️


----------



## EagleWolfSparrow (Aug 7, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> If you have destination filter on with Lyft, even with a passenger in the car, Lyft doesn't include that mileage in with your annual mileage numbers. They figure since you're already heading that direction anyways, you'd be going there regardless with or without a passenger, therefore its not work miles🤷‍♀️


What ! Unbelievable. How cheap and how dirty they need to be... omg


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Ted Fink said:


> F off. That IS how you do it. You want to DIY it? Uber’s high dollar lawyers will chew you up and spit you out.
> 
> PS. You want to talk dumb? Asking for legal advice on a discussion forum.


What do you expect of him?

He called you out as dump.


----------

